# My Small Haunt



## paralyzer (Nov 3, 2008)

I am a new member on here and I have actually seen this forum off and on for about a year or so and decided to become a member to share ideas and get help from others. I love Halloween do to being able to express your imagination and creativity. I don't see it as a bad holiday as some people do, but just a fun day to let yourself think outside the box.

Well anyhow here are some pictures of my haunt that I did this year with a short video. I set everything up on halloween day and took it all down that night. I always do that due to not trusting people in my neighborhood for stealing or damaging props. So here they are:


----------



## paralyzer (Nov 3, 2008)

And a short Video of the setup:
Halloween 08 :: 100_2043.flv video by paralyzer777 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid36.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid36.photobucket.com/albums/e48/paralyzer777/Halloween%2008/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@e48/paralyzer777/Halloween%2008/100_2043


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice job Paralyzer. The props look great, you had lighting and sound which is a lot than most haunters do, plus it looks like you had an actor too. Your night photos sure look better than most of the ones my hubby and I take of our props at night. How many ToTers did you have and how did your evening go?


----------



## paralyzer (Nov 3, 2008)

all in all we only had a total of 6 ToTs. My girlfriend took the pics, and the actor was me. That was a costume I made 3 years ago and it always seems to work pretty well but next year I will use it as a prop and do something different. I had a few tombstones, a lighting sound organ, custom audio track that I made myself, and the other props you see was costumes worn in past years. I wanted my front entry zombie to look more worn but didnt have time to do it. The lighting was hard to do with a big street light right above with a tree helpng hide some of the light. All in all it was fun. My girlfriend handed out candy and this year I didn't really try to scare anyone. The past we have had people to pee and poop themselves, and one woman ran to her car and left her child there crying so we had to attend to the child. So now we try to keep things tame and let everyone enjoy it not just the ones for a scare.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

great job! sure beats a set of purple string lights.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Very nice set up. I'm betting next year your TOT numbers increase dramatically.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Looking good


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

nice job,


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Keep it up and you'll have tons of TOTs in the coming years.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

small is better than nothing and it looked good at night too
and you had fun
good job


----------

